# The Los Angeles Feature Film Academy? Worth anything or rather a degree?



## Paul J. (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

And greetings from Finland!

Was wondering here if anyone has any kind of experience with the LA Feature Film Academy? It's a non degree program and all but they promise no hidden fees and up to a 600k budget to play with. I'm quite bedazzled with all the schools and fees anyways. It came to a total surprise that in addition to tuition one has to pay for their own student films aswell. Living in Finland where schools are tuition-free this was quite a surprise indeed. Oh and... an unrelated question... does the tuitions incluede tax or would one be up for more surprise expenses if attending to a film school in the states? Prolly not in my immediate future... just finnishing my bachelors here in Finland and would like to make most of my career and pondering from all the different options... Thanks!

-Paul


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 23, 2009)

i dont have any experience with them, but just from a quick glance at their web site, i wouldn't touch this program with a 10-foot pole, let alone give them any of my money.


----------



## Betaburn (Nov 4, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. I actually attended the feature film academy last year. The school is still under development and doesn't have its act together.  You will not learn everything that you feel you would need, along with the lack of professionalism isn't there. 
I personally know a few students that graduated from the school and all of them stated the same thing. “They would never work with or go back to the school.”
 Also the owner of the school favors cretin people, so if you attend be careful......BE very very careful. I am currently out 25,000$ and nothing to show for it. If you would like more info you can email me back at betaburnpix@gmail.com I will discuss my experience with you.


----------



## JROSSJR (Jan 10, 2011)

I totally agree with Beta! This place isn't worth anything. Save your money. From the pictures it looks like they have more than they really do. The dude who run it is most likely a total con artist! Pass on it!


----------



## Bella Bella (May 2, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I was a student at the LA Feature Film Academy and I loved it! The degree thing really doesn't matter in this business- what matters is your training, and I liked how LAFFA went about this. I got to work on a real set with professional filmmakers. Since these guys all are working in the industry, it was cool to talk to them and soak up all of their stories and pointers for filmmaking. The making of my feature film went really well (it was crazy, but that's like every filmmaking process) and now it's set to be released worldwide in the fall!


----------



## Fionnla (Jun 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by Bella Bella:
> Hi Paul,
> 
> I was a student at the LA Feature Film Academy and I loved it! The degree thing really doesn't matter in this business- what matters is your training, and I liked how LAFFA went about this. I got to work on a real set with professional filmmakers. Since these guys all are working in the industry, it was cool to talk to them and soak up all of their stories and pointers for filmmaking. The making of my feature film went really well (it was crazy, but that's like every filmmaking process) and now it's set to be released worldwide in the fall!



Ya you are right the degree never mind in the world of business only knowledge is important.


----------

